# Combien vendre mon imac?



## antoine80 (23 Août 2003)

J'aimerais vendre mon imac

imac G4 700MHz, graveur cd, 640 Mo ram, jaguar
garanti à domicile fnac jusque nov 2005

parfait état

Combien puis-je le vendre?

merci


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vu le prix et la puissance d'un emac je pense que tu le vendra pas plus de 650 euros


----------



## daffyb (23 Août 2003)

je dirais entre 700 et 800 euros...
'faut quand même pas négliger l'écran plat et de design...


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

vu la quantité de ram et l'applecare, je dirais que tu pourrais en avoir 1100 à 1300 euros facilement...


----------



## alan.a (23 Août 2003)

Une nouvelle adresse  ici qui peut servir.

Le contrat applecare sera à rajouter


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

pas mal comme site... donc effectivement, avec l'apple care ça doit faire entre 1100 et 1200 euros...


----------



## antoine80 (23 Août 2003)

OK merci pour votre aide, si qq est intéressé


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2003)

A 650 , pas de prob


----------



## Garulfo (24 Août 2003)

Vas dans Tribumac &gt; Petites annonces, j'ai vendu mon ancien iMac, mon graveur externe et mon palm par ce moyen. ca marche plutôt pas mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@+


----------

